# Asus K8V SE Deluxe reboot loop after gagp30kx.sys



## Kixkid (Dec 31, 2004)

Got a problem with an Asus K8V SE Deluxe motherboard, 64 bit 754 3000+ AMD cpu, Radeon 9600 Pro graphics card, with one SATA hdd running XPsp2. It keeps rebooting after failing to load XP.

Weirdly, the day before this problem, it changed the BIOS to enable the
Promise SATA controller, when I'm using the other SATA controller.
Got that disabled again ok, reboot pc, it was used all day without a problem.

(There are 2 controllers with this motherboard: I'm using the OnChip SATA
Bootrom option, and there is also the OnBoard Promise Controller.)

Next day, boot up, first time says Windows has had a problem and did
not start properly due to a recent hardware or software change. Can
try to load normally - but that causes it to reboot as it fails to load XP again.
This continues even if you try other options - which all fail to
boot, but at least give some indication as to whats going on.

Command prompt option reveals the last file accessed before instant
reboot is gagp30kx.sys which after some investigation reveals the
following:

File Name: Gagp30kx.sys
File Size: 37.888
File Version: 6.0.4015.0 (main.030328-1500)
File Company: Microsoft Corporation
File Description: MS Generic AGPv3.0 Filter for K8/9 Processor Platforms

So its the AGP drivers for the board. This board uses the VIA
chipset, which also after much 'net reading seems to be rather
problematic in this area. Doesn't seem to talk to Radeon cards too
well apparently. Also, XPsp2 manages to mess things up apparently,
but not using sp2 isn't an option as its part of the XP CD that I have.

I've tried changing the AGP speed to 4x in the BIOS as well as other settings, I've flashed the BIOS to the most up-to-date stable release, all have no effect.

I'm about to attempt to replace the file in question as I believe it
to be corrupt for whatever reason - I was just wondering whether anyone has come across this problem and knows a solution.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kixkid (Dec 31, 2004)

I've tried several ideas on getting it to stop looping through failing to boot XP, all to no avail.

I've tried using the repair option when installing XP, it doesn't do anything and took ages to get through the process as it kept on failing to install files (so I had to press Esc to skip them). Didn't solve the problem of getting past gagp30kx.sys during boot.

Also tried using the repair console and changing the filename and copying things across - but when trying to get into the system32/drivers folder, it came up with an error saying "An error occurred during directory enumeration." and hence I got no further.

To get the XP installation to recognise that the single SATA drive exists I can press F6 and get it to recognise the drivers on the floppy (after using the makefile.exe downloaded from Asus). That allows me to work at the installation window for XP, but pretty much my only option is to reinstall XP in the same partition. 

Does anyone anywhere know anything about getting around this infinite reboot loop? I really don't want to have to do the Reinstall "hack"...


----------



## Rickysdad2 (May 3, 2005)

*Boot loop*

Kixkid,

I have the same problem. After finally getting a driver loaded for the Promise controller, and then XP installed, it does the same loop as you mentioned. When I tried the SAFE mode boots, it gives a list of drivers, then reboots (takes about 8 seconds which ever option I choose). 

Did you solve your problem yet?

My config:
Asus A8V deluxe
VIA VT8237 and Promise 20378 RAID controllers
One SATA 80G WDC drive

I'm guessing this has something to do with the single SATA drive set up. I had other recognition troubles with the VIA controller when I tried it. I'm thinking about adding a EIDE drive for the OS.


----------



## dntreid (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem and am pulling my hair out trying everything. I was thinking my boot sector or something like that was bad, but after reading your posts, now I'm wondering differently. I had noticed a quick "Blue Screen of Death" flash briefly while trying to boot normally (just before it reboots). When booting from the Windows XP SP2 install CD, once or twice I got the BSOD and it gave me a windows STOP 0x0000006f ... blah blah blah error. This is a Windows initialization error and all I've been able to find out is that you're supposed to disable any new hardware / BIOS memory settings and try again. Problem is, just like you, I was using my computer normally and hadn't made any BIOS or hardware changes. When I rebooted next, I became dammed with this problem. I read elsewhere that the Windows Stop error is also indicative of a corrupt driver, which may tie in to the hanging at the GAGP30KX.sys driver issue you had and which I also have when trying to boot windows in SAFE mode.

I'm running a RAID 0 off the VIA SATA ROM and have an nVidia FX 5700 Ultra video card. I also have Windows XP SP2. I'm considering formatting an extra IDE hard drive with Windows XP and setting that as my boot disk to see if I can get that to work to confirm whether it is or is not an issue with the SATA drives or something else. Would like to hear anything else you have done and whether you've found a solution.


----------



## Blaine B. (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a similar problem with my K8V SE Deluxe..

Windows will not load. It gets as far as the loading screen (blue bar) and then reboots.....

So I try safe mode. That doesn't work neither. The last file it stops on is gagp30kx.sys

One of the techs said that file must have been accidentally deleted.

If I can find a place where I can download gagp30kx.sys, I am going to try and copy it over from a floppy disc to the windows\system32\drivers folder.

Do you think that will fix my problem?

First of all I MUST find a place to download that file!


----------

